
Bloomberg made his billions with a computer system you’ve probably never seen - joker3
https://www.vox.com/2020-presidential-election/2019/12/11/21005008/michael-bloomberg-terminal-net-worth-2020
======
verdverm
Which was sold to wall street, hedge funds, and the like. His autobiography is
a good history on this, they were (are?) a great developer organization

